# Sram OG-1070 cassette???



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

I just got a Sram cassette and notice that the first few small cogs is missing a tooth (i.e. 12has 11 tooth, the 13 has 12 tooth). is it how it's suppose to be??? I enlarge the picture at performancebike and it seems like it is that way. Can someone please tell me before I install it??? Thanks!!!!


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes. Read the directions that came with it.


----------



## Kalrog (Aug 17, 2006)

OG = Open Glide. Short version is yep, that is correct. Supposed to make shifting easier and smoother.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Zing!

And, yeah, RTFM n00b.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

moreover, the new red cassette has open glide all the way up the cassette, and has up to three missing cogs off the top gear.


----------

